# iphone 4 wifi connection problem



## DG1748

I have my wireless network at home set up with the ESSID setting "disabled" so that the name of my network isn't broadcast publicly. I currently have multiple iPhones, iPods etc., all set-up to connect to this network. For some reason, one of the devices will not maintain the connection when the ESSID is "disabled". When the setting is "enabled", the iPhone will find, connect, and maintain the connection, however once the ESSID setting is switched back to "disabled" the iPhone losses it's connection and can't reconnect. 
Any way to resolve this issue without a restore? 
Thanks for your suggestions/assistance. 

Dg


----------



## Clark76

This is a shot in the dark really but have you checked for a software update on that iPhone?


----------



## SenseiPhone

Have you re-added the network manually?


----------



## Kaneto

If you go into the WiFi options and let it scan for a minute, does the hidden network show up? If so, are you able to connect to it?

This was a pretty common issue on the 3.x iOS, but I haven't seen it yet on 4.x. One thing that sometimes worked on 3.x was to reset the network connection:

1. Open Settings.
2. Go to General.
3. Go to Reset.
4. Select Reset Network Settings.
5. Turn off the phone by holding down the select and power button for about 10 seconds (don't use the Power Off slider).
6. Turn the phone back on.
7. Re-add the hidden wireless network.

Hope this helps.

-SW


----------



## Ben_seiler

I do not know if this issue was solve yet. If it has not,
1. Go to settings
2. Manually enter in the network
3. When the icon pops up (for your network) where you would find other wifi networks, click on the blue arrow pointing right.
4. Go to static
5. Get another idevice and do steps 1 and 3
6. On the iDevice thats working, take the information from the DHCP tab and manually enter it into the static tab on the iphone that isnt working. 
7. Keep it at all times at the STATIC tab!! Just exit settings and it should work.
Let me know if it helped.


----------

